# Is pizza the perfect food?



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

I was thinking it might be...tastes great, unlimited varieties, good carb/protein ratio... Of course, the "heathiness level" would vary depending on toppings. I've been combining it with a craft beer. (plus lots of water as well)

I've been chowing it post-ride and my recovery seems to be good


----------



## rkj__ (Feb 29, 2004)

Pizza can be made pretty nicely.

Pizza does not have to be dripping with grease like the ones that come from Pizza Hut.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

No, it just tastes that way if made well. 
Spirulina is the perfect food, all necissary amino acids. I eat a few tablets before rides, skiing and tennis before I traded that sport for mountain biking which is easier on my back and a lot more fun.


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

abegold said:


> No, it just tastes that way if made well.
> Spirulina is the perfect food, all necissary amino acids. I eat a few tablets before rides, skiing and tennis before I traded that sport for mountain biking which is easier on my back and a lot more fun.


na,.. to be perfect it has to have good taste as well as a cool Name... I think Pizza wins :thumbsup::lol::lol::lol::lol:

Toco's are a cool 2nd


----------



## ROPECHA (Jan 5, 2012)

I've had impressive results after carb loading with my DIY pizza,and for recovery as well.


----------



## telenic (Jan 11, 2012)

Yes!!!!
Pizza is the perfect food for bikers
(trust me I'm italian)


----------



## Moozh (Jan 20, 2010)

perfect food...burrito wrapped in an omlette..with a handful of cashews for desert.


----------



## chiva (Oct 13, 2010)

According to legend Dave Harris it is. His sister told me this.


----------



## LMN (Sep 8, 2007)

Some questions do not need to be asked.


----------



## joedirt24 (Jan 30, 2007)

Beer is the perfect drink. Pizza and Beer choice of champions!


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

joedirt24 said:


> Beer is the perfect drink. Pizza and Beer choice of champions!


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I thought this was common knowledge.


----------



## koretex (May 15, 2011)

I could seriously live a happy life with nothing but pizza (with an unlimited amount of varied toppings) to eat and beer and water to drink.


----------



## lightjunction (May 17, 2011)

I love pizza as a recovery food. And burritos. If only we had the technology to combine them...


----------



## Sandrenseren (Dec 29, 2011)

lightjunction said:


> I love pizza as a recovery food. And burritos. If only we had the technology to combine them...


Just wrap the burrito in a pizza, easy-peasy..


----------



## db09jku (Jan 2, 2012)

Yes.


----------



## fongster (Dec 5, 2011)

lightjunction said:


> I love pizza as a recovery food. And burritos. If only we had the technology to combine them...


Just wait, someone on the Food Network will do that soon. Bon appetit!


----------



## ghost_rider_x (Nov 14, 2010)

I'm an avid home pizza chef and couldn't agree more with this conversation. Last year I was trying to perfect my NY style home pizza recipe, so i decided to make and eat pizza twice a day for 7 days. That's two 14" pizzas consumed everyday for an entire week. 

A typical day would start with a mountain or road ride first thing in the morning with nothing, but water and heed. The rest of the day was dedicated to making pizza and eating pizza. Pizzas were made with part-skim mozz and typically pepperoni or sausage. Lunch included water or diet coke and dinner was always accompanied by a craft beer or 2...or 3 (or 4?). 

By week's end I had created a fantastic NY style pizza, felt great on all my morning rides, stayed full throughout the day and....LOST 4 POUNDS! I'm 5'10" and went from 175 to 171. Crazy, I know, but I punched the numbers and I was only consuming 1800-2000 calories a day depending on toppings/beer choices. Better yet, the total cost per day for pizza was just over 4 bucks. A weeks worth of meals for 28 bucks?! That's a win in my book.

Future tests will involve, a weeks worth of homemade burritos as well as a week of sushi. Time will tell.


----------



## WacoKid (Feb 3, 2012)

Pizza and beer has always been my "go to" food after a ride.


----------



## Big Virgil (Dec 8, 2008)

Sometimes I'll have Papa Murphy's stuffed pizza the night befoe a ride, and 1 big piece about an hour before I ride, and it keeps me going longer than usual beofore I need more food.


----------



## a.k. (Nov 6, 2011)

of course pizza is much better than mcdonald's **** but it still is not perfect food for sportsmen


----------



## KogKiller (Feb 4, 2012)

I really hope this isn't a joke. I LOVE pizza.


----------



## Andrea GT (Feb 8, 2012)

Pizza could be good before a ride (and not after of course). But it must be cooked in the righ way, without any kind of extra greese. Just tomato, mozzarella and a little bit of extra virgin olive oil. Nothing more. 
A better alternative is a good pasta, as we say "in bianco" (white pasta) where the only dressing is a sponn of olive oil and Parmigiano. With 130/150 grams of pasta, 2 hours before your ride, you'll go faster for sure 

Bye


----------



## RaptorTC (Jan 22, 2012)

Well this is good news. I work at a small pizza place as part of my work-study to pay for school. Often I'll work a long shift and have to eat something at work. I've felt really guilty eating a slice of cheese pizza, but it looks like its not the end of the world.


----------



## bam19 (Apr 12, 2012)

it truly is


----------



## Andrea GT (Feb 8, 2012)

Sorry, but, fat in the body depends on the amount and the quality of pizza you eat.
It's a fast foods, not junk food if properly made. 

Bye


----------



## SpecializedWindsor (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm not a big-time pizza fan unless it's Italian made - I adore the rich, thick crust of the Sicilian style. 
But there is a wonderful pizza shop (Soho's) in town that makes them wonderfully crisp. I often order their Margherita pizza because it's made of all natural ingredients. 
However, if you go to Italy and order a pizza with peperoni, don't be surprised if you find peppers as the topping  - 'peperoni' is the Italian word for peppers.


----------



## TinyCrumb (Aug 6, 2012)

LMN said:


> Some questions do not need to be asked.


Haha. +1


----------



## PdlPwr (Nov 16, 2010)

Not if you're lactose intolerant. I've been looking for a good alternative for years, pizza without the cheese just isn't quite the same.


----------



## G0at (Aug 10, 2012)

*Hell yeah*

The pizza burrito idea is pure GENIUS.... I am inspired, and will dedicate myself to creating a few versions of one this week. I have the perfect test subjects, 2 teenage boys who will eat anything, and my dog will of course take care of the failures...
How about "fruit rollup style" spread pre-cooked italian sauce, mozz. cheese ,and deli cuts of salomie, ham, and pepperoni, then roll it up? Could then pin each one in position w/ a toothpick.
Or bulk (traditional burrito) style, and i could have sausage and bacon in there, sauce, cheese, maybe add pinepple (so it's "healthy")...
But to address the OP, I'd have to say yes, pizza is the perfect food, if it's made with good ingredients. That would exclude Pizza$lut, Pappajohns, LittleSleazers, and the like.


----------



## G0at (Aug 10, 2012)

Pizza Burrito experiment: Trial 1
i.) Made homemade sauce- tomato paste, tomato sauce, pepper, garlic, oregano, basil, italian blend
ii.) Cooked mild sausage (Odum's Tennessee Pride)
iii.) Shredded mozz. cheese
iv.) deli sliced brown sugar ham
v.) flour burrito shells cooked over open flame
Leftovers: NONE
Verdict:Tastes Good
Dog: was able to lick the plates, but she will have to wait for next time to get a sample 

For the next trial, we have agreed that bacon must be added as a meat. Pepperoni should replace the ham to enhance overall flavor. We may try manufactured (store-bought) pizza sauce.
The homemade sauce had a strong tomato flavor that was masked the flavors of cheese and sausage.


----------



## Toxis (May 19, 2011)

Also, instead of deli ham, you'd want to try more of a Canadian Bacon which is what pizza joints use. Sounds delicious tho!!


----------

